# Need Humminbird 788 set-up help



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I've had my 788ci for a couple of years and not pleased with my ability to set it up right to see good marks on Lake Erie since I fiddled with settings. Can someone give me some advice for the settings? There's sensitivity, scroll speed, and a dozen more. Thanks for any help. I'm fishfinder challenged.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ohiojmj said:


> I've had my 788ci for a couple of years and not pleased with my ability to set it up right to see good marks on Lake Erie since I fiddled with settings. Can someone give me some advice for the settings? There's sensitivity, scroll speed, and a dozen more. Thanks for any help. I'm fishfinder challenged.


turn your fish id off ,scroll speed 10 , you should sensitivity changes with your water color use it on auto ,but up for clear and down for stained ..


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Humminbird told me to set the scroll speed with the speed that im going in the boat. You can tune the sensitivity up, turn it up till you start picking up alot of clutter in the water.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I fiddled with adjustments in my driveway, then tested out on lake yesterday. After the first half hour, the sonar views lost the bottom and the depth started blinking a value that failed to change as I headed deeper. Covering the transducer with my hand, the blinking depth number didn't change. I then proceeded to make every possible adjustment without improvement.

As I have had occasional frustrating connection problems at the head unit, I removed the 2 screws and flimsy sheet metal retainer from the base and connected power and tranducer directly into head unit. Got power, gps, charting, speed, but nothing from sonar/tranducer except temp.

I concluded that the transducer is toast and will need replacement. This unit has not treated me well.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Is it the SI model? I have a transducer laying in the garage for one. Let me know and I can sell it to you.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

It's the 788ci unit, not SI. I found a 83/200 duo-frequency XNT-9-20-T transducer at Gander Mountain. I just hope that the ducer is the problem on this problem plagued unit.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

theres a sit that they will help with any problem. but I don,t no it,seen it on here ,guys were pleased with the help.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Perfect website for humminbird help. Ive used it a few times and humminbird greg is great.


http://www.xumba.scholleco.com/index.php?sid=3975ac94172a66b73546f79082dd94da 

Its banner says the unofficial humminbird forums. hope it helps


----------



## seahawk (Aug 1, 2008)

ohiojmj said:


> After the first half hour, the sonar views lost the bottom and the depth started blinking a value that failed to change as I headed deeper.


Keep your receipt and make sure the software is updated first. I had very similar symptoms on my lowrance and that's all it took.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

I'll test it out this weekend and report back. It's difficult to consider sending the head unit back for a $170 HB overhaul in middle of season, that's why I took a $75 gamble and got a replacement ducer. The original did have a nice rash on it from a memorable boulder in Georgian Bay. Also picked up a modest Lowrance Mark-5x as a back-up.

I'll check into a software update soon too, but i bought the farm on the ducer. Thanks for the help.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Glad to report that the replacement transducer fixed my problem. I'm able to read the bottom, get depth and search for fish with my HB. Perhaps the rock rash on the old transducer is the reason for the premature failure.

I also installed a Lowrance Mark-5x as back-up unit which is not very impressive, but it does give depth, temp, and some fish marks on a hard to read screen. I must fuss with the settings more on that one.


----------



## Juan More Fish (Apr 1, 2007)

I have this combo. It has worked well for me. It took me a while to learn it, to be able to use it,and still learning. not a bad unit. good luck.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Great GPS, marks bottom, shows depth, shows temp, but hte fish marks are very faint compared to my cheaper Lowrance Mark-5x. I've given up on using the 788 for fishfinding until I update the sofware in the off season. When i get a replacement, it won't be HB brand. I've surrendered to the 2 years of grief.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Scroll speed = roughly speed of boat. If your scroll speed is too high, your marks will not be accurate(way too large). Sensitivity I start with on the high side. If you are getting clutter, reduce. Are you using it in Clear mode or Max mode? I've got a 788 on my bow and an 898ci at the dash and I don't have any issues. I don't trust the fish marks anyway cause it never seems like you can catch em even if you do see em..


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

one of the first time with the lowrance. you have to adjust while on the lake not in the driveway.


----------



## chopper (May 15, 2004)

try to find a site called BBC boards. I have used it before and it really helped me learn my unit. It has alot of good info. One other thing, HB told me to never have your unit on in your driveway, only on the water, it will burn up your ducer. Don't know for sure, but thats what they told me. Try that BBC boards and scroll down and you will find HB and Lowrance help.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

http://www.bbcboards.net/humminbird-sonar-gps/


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

I cant wait to het mine in the water 998 at console...858 up front!


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

OhioJMJ i have the same unit as you. No problems with mine but wish i could see fish better at higher speeds.


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Walleye marks show up very faint, perch not at all even though bottom, depth,temp, gps work but even default reset didn't help. I'll be taking the advice given here and adjust settings again. I've relied this year on my Lorwance Mark 5x unit which works great, even in black and white. I've got a freezer full of walleye and perch...


----------

